# Horn growing into his head!



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

My buck, Ron was dehorned before we got him. Apparently he didn't read the memo because he's growing a nice set of really goofy horns. He ripped one off last fall and sported the Unigoat look. Now the other one has grown in, but is growing into his head, right by his eye. 

I'm afraid that I'm going to have to call the vet to come out and give him some happy meds while we cut the horn down a bit. 

I've never done this before. Will the horn bleed? I doubt he's going to be thrilled to have us hacking it off. Since it's so close to eyes and ears, I'm perfectly OK with having the vet out to do it. He also needs to come out and do a scabies test on my doe so we can show her at the 4H fair. 

Any words of advice?


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I love his name, I have a BIL named Ron and I can guarantee your goat has more personality! Yes it will bleed, but that is better than the discomfort of having it growing into his head. I wonder if you cut it off enough if you can then use a horn weight to make it grow the direction you want...


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I had a ND buck who's scur curled down and was growing into his eye. I had decided to have the vet take the horn/scur off but the night before I was going to call, he caught it on a fence and ripped it off. I found him in the morning with blood caked over the whole side of his head and face. I cleaned him up and took him in. The vet sedated him, snipped the white inner-horn material and burned the area like in disbudding. It didn't grow back. Oh and plus he gave him a CD/T booster and only charged me $15.!


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I was just helping someone out yesterday with scurs growing into the head of a borrowed buck, the owner is unavailable, so, not wanting to go too far without the owner present, we just snipped the top of the scur and when we went to snip the 2nd one, he tossed his head and the whole thing flipped off. Suprisingly, there was very little blood. I have seen scratches bleed more than this did.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Put him in the milk stand, grab the garden loppers and cut them down about half way. If you are lucky, when you grab them with the loppers, he will toss his head and they will pop off at the base. Scurs are usually not firmly attached.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Someone posted earlier that they used a rope saw to cut off the scur above the base.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

KimM,

Whatever happened with that goat with the edema?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wire saw:
http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Steel-Commando-Wire-Saw/dp/B000E96CZ4


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Goodness, we've never had to deal with any bleeding on my goat. He was in the same situation...previous owners said they disbudded, but Mr.Goat started growing funky horns anyway. 

When it was in danger of growing into his head, the vet came out and sedated him and we took a jigsaw and cut the horn back just to where the soft white part was visible. No bleeding, no pain. And after doing this about two times, it no longer grows at all.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Not wanting to hijack this thread, but I haven't been back since I trimmed his feet. His edema was completely gone and he seemed to feel much better. 



fishhead said:


> KimM,
> 
> Whatever happened with that goat with the edema?


Tonya, some scurs are attached by not very much and will barely bleed, while others are much more horn-like and have large blood vessels running up inside them and if you just hack it off, you might get into something that you don't want. My suggestion is to have your vet look at it and use you're own good judgement. 
If it is that close to his eye, restrain him and nip off the end for now. Can you post a picture?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

One of my boys broke a scur off 2 winters ago. He looked like I tried to kill him with an axe with all the frozen blood on his face. It was -25 F the night I cut it off with a shears after sedating him with acepromazine and pain killer.

KimM, that's good news. Hopefully the owners will let you teach them proper care.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

His scour is about 5 inches wide. It looks like a regular horn. The other horn is grown in wonky, too, but not going into the head. It gives him a funky look. 

He did rip the other one off a few months ago. There was blood. But we kinda liked his 'unigoat' look!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I know someone who actually let a horn like that grow, right into his eye it went... But she wouldn't shoot it, so eventually he died of infection. Sad...


----------

